# Hello from SC



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

Hello all, Been lurking on and off for a while. Picking up a boat next week for a winter project and wanted some advice on rigging. Live in the upstate but visit the coast fairly often, so building the boat for smaller lakes in the upstate and creek fishing on the coast.


----------



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Welcome to the site from Texas!


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Welcome. I'm down in Aiken. What project hull did you get? If you set the boat up to be comfortable to your style of fishing, it will work regardless of whether you use in lakes or inshore salt. The poling skiff concept generally focuses on simplicity more so than bells and whistles and the resultant boats are therefore very adaptable. Lakes offer some challenges to a poling skiff, but since you already own it, who cares?

Nate


----------



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

It's a used Riverhawk B60 kingfisher. It doesn't have a engine, so got to decide what to put on it, really want to add a small center console but not sure what kind of hassles that will involve.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

A center console is an option from the builder, so I bet you could buy one from them and either attach it yourself or have them install it. A console will take up a lot of space in the cockpit and remote steering is more expensive and complex to rig, but if the benefits outweigh the costs to you, adding a console to that hull isn't really a hassle at all.

Nate


----------



## bryson (Jun 22, 2015)

Sounds like a pretty cool project! I live in Charleston, but went to school in Clemson. Welcome to the site!


----------



## TIMBEAU (Sep 14, 2016)

What part of the upstate I live in Anderson and I am working on a project boat myself


----------



## Stringbender (Sep 3, 2016)

TIMBEAU said:


> What part of the upstate I live in Anderson and I am working on a project boat myself


I am in Simpsonville. I have about decided to go with a grab bar and tiller steer. Also going with a 15 hp engine. If you come across a 15 with electric start and short shaft give me a shout.


----------

